# 2 G to 4 G Alarm net or ADMECO product/ Honeywell



## cda (Dec 9, 2014)

I just heard this one today, apparently Honeywell has not broadcast it to much.

Radio transmitters

Discontinuance of AlarmNet-A Networks

This discontinuance will affect all of the following AlarmNet-A radio series:

• 7620 series

• 7720 series

• 7820 series

• 7920 series

http://www.security.honeywell.com/hsc/documents/Discontinuance-of-AlarmNet-A-Networks.pdf

http://www.security.honeywell.com/hsc/solutions/alarmnet/4Gupgrade/index.html

June 2014

Discontinuance of AlarmNet-A Networks

Dear Valued AlarmNet® Customer,

AlarmNet has been providing products and services through its own AlarmNet-A networks for over 25 years. As new technologies have advanced, the demand for the older AlarmNet-A technology has declined. Therefore, AlarmNet will be initiating the shutdown of its AlarmNet-A networks beginning August 1, 2015. This shutdown will occur one network at a time in an orderly fashion to allow for adequate planning of user installation resources. We anticipate that the entire AlarmNet-A network will be shut down by the end of 2016.

There are many new products available that are faster, more reliable, and easier to install and maintain. These products are superior replacements to your AlarmNet-A radios, and offer additional features and benefits to you and your customers, such as remote programming of the communicator and the alarm control, and remote control of your customer’s security system. This discontinuation of AlarmNet-A can be turned into a positive opportunity to upsell your existing customers to these new technologies. Please visit the websites below for more information about these services:

• http://www.AlarmNet.com

• http://www.security.honeywell.com/hsc/products/intruder-detection-systems/alarm-communication-total-connect/index.html

• http://www.totalconnecttoolkit.com/

• http://www.homesecurity.honeywell.com

Below is a table of products that can be used to upgrade your existing AlarmNet-A devices:

For these radios…

Replace with…

AlarmNet-A

AlarmNet-GSM/iGSM

AlarmNet-I

7620 series

GSMV4G, GSMX4G or iGSMV4G

7847i

7720 series

GSMV4G, GSMX4G or iGSMV4G

7847i

7820 series

GSMV4G, GSMX4G or iGSMV4G

7847i

7920 series

iGSMHS4G

7847i

7620ULF series

iGSMCFP4G* or IPGSM-4G

7847i

7720ULF series

iGSMCFP4G* or IPGSM-4G

7847i

*These products will be available in Q3 of 2014.

(Over)

Automation and Control Solutions

Honeywell Security Products Americas

2 Corporate Center Dr. Suite 100

P.O. Box 9040

Melville, NY 11747

In an effort to make this transition easier, it is recommended that you begin replacing the basic one-way units with a communicator in the product table above. Networks with large populations of ULF fire radios will be the last to shut down, leaving you the maximum amount of time to replace these systems.

Please note that the AlarmNet GSM, iGSM and AlarmNet-I products will NOT be impacted by this shutdown. This notice is strictly limited to the original “AlarmNet-A” network and associated products.

Effective July 1, 2014, AlarmNet will no longer permit new additions to your AlarmNet-A accounts through AlarmNet Direct. We will only allow changes to, and cancellations of, existing AlarmNet-A account numbers.

If you wish to view your active AlarmNet-A accounts, you can do so on AlarmNet Direct, using the “View Accounts” page:

• Select your central station ID

• In the ‘Services’ window, select ‘AlarmNet-A’

• From the Registration Status window, select ‘Active’

• Then click ‘Search’ to view all accounts

You can also download the resulting list by clicking the ‘Download’ link at the bottom of the page.

This discontinuance will affect all of the following AlarmNet-A radio series:

• 7620 series

• 7720 series

• 7820 series

• 7920 series

By December 1, 2014, AlarmNet will send another communication to all affected companies that will describe the specific termination dates for each AlarmNet-A network. Please pass this and any future communications on to any of your dealers who may be affected by our plans.

For specific regions, please refer to the “AlarmNet-A Network” listing at:

http://services.alarmnet.com/coverage/CoverageMain.aspx

We value your continued use of AlarmNet products and will continue to assist you and your customers in any way we can during this undertaking. Again, we thank you for your support.

If you have any questions or concerns, please contact our customer support staff at 800-222-6525 option 1, then 8, Monday through Friday between the hours of 8:00 a.m. and 6:00 p.m. Eastern Time.

This shall constitute formal notice pursuant to the terms of your central station monitoring agreement that your AlarmNet-A service will be terminated starting August 1, 2015. Please remember to look for our future communication that will include specific dates and details for discontinuance of each AlarmNet-A network.

Sincerely,

AlarmNet


----------

